# طلب مساعدة



## mahmoudAziz2010 (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هناك مادة تسمى medium تستخدم فى صناعة السيراميك وتوضع على الوان السيراميك
الرجاء ممن لديه اى خلفية عن مركبات هذه المادة او الاسم العلمى افادتى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

